# The sick casket:



## creeder (Oct 14, 2003)

that's a funny joke. im just in the mood to laugh.


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

What keeps Dracula's house guests awake?
His coffin'!

- Wytchy


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

Q. Where does Count Dracula usually eat his lunch?
A. At the casketeria

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## deadinside (Nov 21, 2003)

lol..... i dont get it!

Tiff


----------

